

Show HN: Connoissumer - Collect the things you want. Save money. - notmymiddlename
http://connoissumer.com

======
notmymiddlename
This is quite embarassing to share with you all. I know I'm in the bottom 1%
of programmers that frequent this board, but after a couple of beers I
mustarded up the courage to post what I've been working on.

Connoissumer is a Rails app hosted on Heroku. Currently I'm stuck on 3.2.13
and have not made the move to 4, Turbolink scares me as I'm still very green
with Javascript.

Major projects I'm using to make it work at Nokogiri, Zurb's Foundation,
Pg_search for full text search, devise & omniauth for authentication.

The way it works is it uses Nokogiri to try to find (what I think) is the
price of the object on a page. I continue to search the page and then let
users know about it when I see the price change. It works fairly well at this
point but still am working on improving accuracy, and adding features like
coupon codes and deals. Anyway, I'd be honored to hear any feedback you ladies
and gentleman may have. Thanks!

